# DNS inside jail



## gpatrick (Nov 1, 2009)

My host is set to a domain such as my.local so the server is host.my.local.  I want to have bind running inside a jail for two or three domains that will run in their own jails and will have a reverse proxy.

For example:
jail_dns=192.168.1.2
jail_example.com=192.168.1.3
jail_domain.com=192.168.1.4
jail_host.net=192.168.1.5
jail_reverseproxy=192.168.1.6

host.my.local=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (dhcp ip by ISP)

1) Can the jail_dns host be named dns.my.local and serve domains for example.com, domain.com, host.net by having different zone files?
2) Do I need a zone file in the jail for my.local?
3) Since the host.my.local is also a router and WAP do I need to have BIND running on the host for my.local?


----------

